# How to tell when you wine is done degassing



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am using my vacuum pump and it is working well - how can i tell when it is done?

Will the bubbles stop flowing?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

I set mine to about 18" and right when it has reached that I max mine and shut it off immediately and with mine it will hold a vacuum depending on if the wine will due to being gassy or not. If it can hold 16" for around 1/2 an hour I consider it degassed.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 12, 2010)

K - i have left my pump on for about 1/2 an hour at 17" regulated - so can i condsider it to be degassed?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

I would say so, I dont leave it on like that but others do it that way.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 12, 2010)

If you let it bulk age long enough it will degas itself.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

I have found that statement untrue with a few wines at least at the 14 month mark.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm I still beat the tar out of it with the drill mounted mix stir. I'm still not patient enough to let it wait that long.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay so you are degassing with a drill mounted mix stirrer and not just relying on time.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 12, 2010)

we will see - i degassed my last batch using the time method - still was gasy. Just degassed using a vacuum pump - no more degassing bubbles .

We'll see how it does in a few months.


----------

